# Oil of Wintergreen



## alpink

I have heard that Oil of Winter green can enhance the performance of slip on silicone tires.
has anyone had any experience with this treatment?
tutor/mentor?
Please?


----------



## jph49

I don't know about the silicones, but it will sure bring original tjet tires back to life.

Patrick


----------



## alpink

Patrick/jph49, thank you.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Why don't you do a 'spearmint?





















:freak: Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## ParkRNDL

:thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## clydeomite

Al: it works good on rubber and Sponge ( old hard tires) I don't think it will penetrate the silicone but mite disolve it. Used it way back in the 60's and still ahve 2 bottles here for proxy races that require original tires. It will melt plastic track and bodies so make sure you have it soaked into the tires. You can also use a syringe to spike it into tires too .
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## alpink

thanx clyde, park and doba!


----------



## beast1624

Al
A friend told me he used it on his hard rubber R/C tires back in the day and it worked wonders. We are doing a series race this spring with Mega-G's but the trick is we have to use the stock hard rubber tires that come on the cars (no aftermarket tires at all). We were thinking about trying this or belt dressing as long as there is no residue left on the track. Let me know if you experiment...would really be interested in the outcome.


----------



## Zagabond

*oil of wintergreen has some issues too*

Be warned, I once kept a pair of my buddies tires soaking overnight, they ballooned up like little doughnuts. TycoPro tires....


----------



## NTxSlotCars

One product I've had great success racing with in the past is STP Oil Treatment.
I use a dab on each tire to clean em right up, and adds just a touch of tackyness for better grip.
This works great on Wizzard silicone covered foam tires.

One thing I haven't tried yet is "flowing silicone" that you can get at the auto parts store.
This watery substance is supposed to fill the small (even microscopic) bubble holes left
in the tires when cast. Simply roll them through a thin layer and let cure.
It sounds like an interesting theory. I wonder if the STP Oil Treatment temperarily does the same thing.


----------



## jph49

Zagabond said:


> Be warned, I once kept a pair of my buddies tires soaking overnight, they ballooned up like little doughnuts. TycoPro tires....


I intentionally left a pair of old tjet tires soaking just to see how large they would get. They did balloon, but shrank down when they dried out. Even the ones that only soaked for a fairly short time grew, but once dry and glued to the wheels, they really hooked up well.

Patrick


----------



## tjd241

Where does one buy Oil of Wintergreen?... I imagine it being on the shelf of a small shop in Diagon Alley, inbetween the Oil of Aphrodite and the Dust of the Grand Wazoo.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Say nuther.. Is that a real poncho...I mean like a Mexican poncho...or a Sears poncho??? Hmmm... no foolin'! :lol:


Safety warning... Oil of wintergreen can be toxic... :freak:

"Leaves of the wintergreen are steam-distilled to produce the oil, a pale yellow or pinkish liquid with a strong distinctive scent. Wintergreen oil is primarily composed of methyl salicylate and is an analgesic similar to aspirin. It can, however, be toxic; a single teaspoon (5 ml) of wintergreen oil is equivalent to roughly 20 doses of aspirin and potentially is fatal. Levels of the oil used for flavoring typically are no greater than .04 percent. Most often, the oil is used topically in over-the-counter liniments or inhaled as vapors to treat congestion.

Wintergreen's similarities to aspirin mean that people allergic to that drug should avoid wintergreen oil. People taking warfarin or blood-thinning agents also should avoid the oil. Undiluted wintergreen oil can be very dangerous if ingested or absorbed through the skin, even in small doses. Excessive levels of the oil can trigger nausea, tinnitus and vomiting; other possible outcomes include excessive bleeding, kidney and liver damage or even death. Anyone experiencing side effects from any medication, including wintergreen oil, should seek immediate medical attention. "


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

We used stuff called TQ. As soon as you would open the door at our old RC race place, I ran 1/18th scale indoor carpet, the smell of wintergreen would knock you over lol!!! My box still smells like it after not using it for about 10 years!!!

We used it on foam rubber or whatever you ran!!!

My local HS still sells TQ. (Top Qualifier)


----------



## clydeomite

I found mine at a Local drug store. Walgreens also carries it. At elast here in my town. Ask and they could order it for you kinda pricey though if I remeber about 8 bux a small bottle.
Clyde-0-mite


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

Back in the sixties, I used to use castor oil (a vegetable based oil) on sponge rubber tires. It worked well for grip and as a preservative. It is not harmful to rubber like some petroleum based oils. You can find it at any drug store. Also, Wurth has a rubber preservative which I use now to enhance and preserve silicone tires. This is pretty cool stuff and contains bee's wax. Handy for the 1:1 car as well. Here's the link:

http://www.autogeek.net/wurth-rubber-care.html

Hope this helps


----------



## NTxSlotCars

slotcarman12078 said:


> Wintergreen's similarities to aspirin mean that people allergic to that drug should avoid wintergreen oil. People taking warfarin or blood-thinning agents also should avoid the oil. Undiluted wintergreen oil can be very dangerous if ingested or absorbed through the skin, even in small doses. Excessive levels of the oil can trigger nausea, tinnitus and vomiting; other possible outcomes include excessive bleeding, kidney and liver damage or even death. Anyone experiencing side effects from any medication, including wintergreen oil, should seek immediate medical attention. "


Wow, this sounds like the mystery ingredient in Tyco Tires!! :drunk:


----------



## Ovalhead

Google any kart tire racing prep co. and you will find close to a hundred different tire preps or treatments, usually Wintergreen is around $15.00 - 20.00 a quart. It comes in gallons, 5 gallon buckets and 55 gallon drums. It's a great mixing prep on the newer synthetic tires also and on those cold wet nights, it will help bring that grip back to get you up front. 

Hazardous ? Every tire treatment out there including the bottom of the totem pole WD-40 is harmful if not handled correctly. Wear gloves, use fresh air and teach the children from the beginning that this stuff is not to be played with. It seems to have become the necessary evil to run up front these days and that is sad. Now you have to have a top notch chemist on your team to keep up with all the other top chemist to be on a level playing field. To me it takes away from racing, the setups, motors and drivers. Like Junior Johnson was quoted saying " Its sem tars". 

Yes it works ! Be careful ! Stay fast and have fun ! Racing is Racing. You know as well as I, racers will do what it takes to win. If bolting on 4 cinder blocks for tars was the fastest way around the track, everybody would be racing cinder blocks.

In HO, I like to pick a good tire to start with and keep it clean and race it till it's wore out.

JMHO,
Cliff

Cliff


----------



## slotcarman12078

I posted that warning up because I had no clue of it's dangers whatsoever until I started looking. I figured I'd play on the safe side and mention it just n case someone else didn't know and could be handling the stuff and was sensitive to it. I'd hate to hear about someone getting messed up from it because I didn't say squat.


----------



## Ovalhead

slotcarman12078 said:


> I posted that warning up because I had no clue of it's dangers whatsoever until I started looking. I figured I'd play on the safe side and mention it just n case someone else didn't know and could be handling the stuff and was sensitive to it. I'd hate to hear about someone getting messed up from it because I didn't say squat.


Your a smart feller for the earlier warning. I have two friends who will suffer the rest of their lives because they didn't take the precautions and they really just didn't care. 
They believe now but it's too late for their families. 

( Now there is a difference in the amount used in slots compared to 4 sets of Firestones or Maxxis in a week. ) 16 drops to 2 quarts.

Just be smart and careful and you should be fine but to tell you the truth, the HO scale tires available today IMO don't need chemicals to achieve speed. Right tire for the right track.......................

To prep or not to prep,
Cliff


----------



## alpink

Ovalhead, i couldn't agree more about the right tire for the right job.
however, there is a local series that the guy calls NASCAR and it is very restrictive. 
every part of the car is prescribed by manufacturer and part number.
a couple guys handle much better than everyone else and the scuttlebutt is "wintergreen treated tires", which is why i wanted to hear if anyone else was aware of an increase in traction by treating silicone slip on tires this way.
I have already made sure the axles, wheels and tires are true and balanced as best possible, so i was just curious about other advantages that could be had that don't break specific rules.

thank you everyone for the insights, i will try my wintergreen on stock rubber and a few pairs of slip on silicones and report back on the results of the 'spearament'!


----------



## Ovalhead

Hot diggity, looks like we got some racing going on and trying to find the hot set-up ! 

Go get em,
Cliff


----------



## ParkRNDL

tjd241 said:


> Where does one buy Oil of Wintergreen?... I imagine it being on the shelf of a small shop in Diagon Alley, inbetween the Oil of Aphrodite and the Dust of the Grand Wazoo.


HAHAHahahahahaha just noticed this. I have a feeling that the crossover between slotheads and J.K. Rowling fans has gotta be pretty small...

--rick


----------



## cwbam

Track Cleanup?


----------



## Bill Hall

*Dontchoo jive me with that cozmik debris!*



tjd241 said:


> Where does one buy Oil of Wintergreen?... I imagine it being on the shelf of a small shop in Diagon Alley, inbetween the Oil of Aphrodite and the Dust of the Grand Wazoo.


"It'll cure yer asthma too"

Uh....Dave?

Put on your Python boots and ride the bus to your nearest freezer section where the shark bubbles blow. You'll find the Oil of Wintergreen next to the deadly yellow snow, St. Alphonso's Pancakes, abused sausage patties, and Mar-ger-een.

Just remember to wear a real Poncho....not a Sears Poncho so you can make more money as a butcher!


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL Bill I caught it immediately being a Zappa fan. :tongue:


----------



## cwbam

tjd241 said:


> Where does one buy Oil of Wintergreen?... I imagine it being on the shelf of a small shop in Diagon Alley, inbetween the Oil of Aphrodite and the Dust of the Grand Wazoo.


Paragon ground effects tire traction compound


Nanook Rubs It into tires
"St. Alfonzo's likes it on Pancakes 
"Father O'Blivion" is reviewing the 'Rules"

"Stink-Foot" it is stinky & don't forget '


----------



## pshoe64

Not 100% sure, but I think the old AJ's TNT (Tire and Track Cleaner) had oil of wintergreen in it. I still have a couple of bottles left. We used to use it on all tire compounds (silicons ballooned as described) and we used it on comms to give a quick burst of power, but if really softened the brushes. Great for drag racing though. The silicon tires would shrink back to just a little bit larger than original, but would be ultra soft and sticky! I think I'll give this pure version a shot and see how it does. Of course I would take the proper precautions. Good info here.

-Paul


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway

I race 1/32 and we keep this in our boxes. some clubs allow it some don't. it softens up rubber, silicone, foam and any foam/rubber/silicone combination. 
Be careful though alpink or you will be melting tires, track, bodies and other things if use too much. just a drop and rub it around with a microbrush.


----------



## thrasher

When working on MY cars, only a pair of Zircon encrusted tweezers will do!!!


----------



## slotbubba

NTxSlotCars said:


> One product I've had great success racing with in the past is STP Oil Treatment.
> I use a dab on each tire to clean em right up, and adds just a touch of tackyness for better grip.
> This works great on Wizzard silicone covered foam tires.
> 
> One thing I haven't tried yet is "flowing silicone" that you can get at the auto parts store.
> This watery substance is supposed to fill the small (even microscopic) bubble holes left
> in the tires when cast. Simply roll them through a thin layer and let cure.
> It sounds like an interesting theory. I wonder if the STP Oil Treatment temperarily does the same thing.


The flowable silicone is what most silicone-sponge tires are made of....so you aren't going to improve the tire....just increase the diameter, and possibly get it out of round if you aren't careful!

Now if the tire is scuffed all up and you want to "retread" it....that is a great option.......just smear on a light coat and work it in and around, then either spin it off (tire mounted in dremmel).....or clean your fingers and rub about 99.9% of it off.


----------

